# Rain at Hobby Town Everyone's stuff ok?



## Rockie0366 (Jun 16, 2009)

My stuff is fine and will be back.:wave:


----------



## jordan1652 (Jun 16, 2009)

yea:thumbsup:


----------



## Rockie0366 (Jun 16, 2009)

The only thing that was crazy was the tent!


----------



## jordan1652 (Jun 16, 2009)

yea i fill srry for greg cobb


----------



## Rockie0366 (Jun 16, 2009)

lol i do to but it was funny he had just bought that tent that morning


----------



## Lugnutz (Dec 7, 2008)

I'll be there with another Ez-up. I was thinking about going to a Kite flying contest with my Ez-up as we all know.................... it will fly.


----------



## Rockie0366 (Jun 16, 2009)

lol that was so funny


----------



## jordan1652 (Jun 16, 2009)

this week we will tie all the ez ups to gregs truck for they wont fly away:thumbsup:. lol


----------



## Rook-E (Jan 28, 2009)

Kite boarding is a great time but, never over pavement. That totally sucks and just think I pressured you to come out that day. Sorry! Do you want help w/ rent? 
Cheers. CB


----------



## Rook-E (Jan 28, 2009)

Jordan and Rockie, Thanks for the use of your pit space and power supply. See ya next week Sunday.


----------



## Rockie0366 (Jun 16, 2009)

lol np i own the tent i dont rent it


----------



## jordan1652 (Jun 16, 2009)

is this craig


----------



## jordan1652 (Jun 16, 2009)

is anyone going to run slash this weekend??


----------

